# الجيولوجيا الهندسية وتأريخ الارض



## مهندسة للابد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه مقتطفات مما درست في مجال تخصصي 
حيث تطرق بحثي المتواضع هذا الى عدة امور وحقائق علمية وجيولوجية عن الارض وتأريخها ونشأتها.,., فأتمنى من الله ان يستفاد منه اكبر عدد من الاعضاء والزوار .,





لنبدأ على بركة الله

( علم الجيولوجيا الهندسية وتأريخ الارض)​

علم الجيولوجيا:هو العلم الذي يختص بدراسة الارض كل ما يتعلق بها من حيث نشأتها وتأريخها ومكوناتها وتراكيبها والعوامل التي تؤثر في صخورها ويشمل ذلك الغلاف الجوي والغلاف المائي والغلاف اليابس. واصل كلمة geology اغريقي اي الارض وlogos وتعني علم اي علم الارض
فلا تبنى المدن ولا السدود ولا الخزانات الا بعد الدراسات الجيولوجية بل حتى انشاء الطرق والجسور ومحطات المياه الجوفية تخضع لرأي المهندس الجيولوجي هذا فضلا عن الوظائف العظيمة في استكشاف البترول والمعادن والغاز والنعمة العظيمة في مقدرته على التنبؤ عمليا بالكوارث البيئية كالزلازل والبراكين فيكون انذاره سببا في انقاذ ارواح عدد كبير من البشر
للجيولوجيا فروع متعددة منها: 
الجيولوجيا الهندسية, جيولوجيا البحار, جيولوجيا الفضاء, الجيولوجيا الزراعية, والجيولوجيا العسكرية, وترتبط بالجيولوجيا العديد من العلوم الاخرى مثل الجيوكيمياء والجيوفيزياء , الجيومورفولوجي وهو الذي يهتم بدراسة مظاهر سطح الارض وتضاريسها , علم المستحثات وهو يدرس الكائنات المنقرضة وعلم الجيولوجيا التصويرية وهو من العلوم الحديثة الذي يستخدم في تفسير المعالم المختلفة لسطح الارض​ 

نشأة الكرة الارضية ومكوناتها:
في العام 1905 قدم العالمان تشمبر لين ومولتن نظريتهما المعروفة باسم ( الكويكبات ) التي رجحت ان المجموعة الشمسية ومن ضمنها الارض انفصلت عن الشمس نفسها نتيجة لمرور نجم عظيم بالقرب من الشمس مما ادى الى انبعاج وانفصال اجزاء من الشمس والتي كونت الكواكب السيارة والتي بردت اجسامها بعيدا عن جسم الشمس
وتتكون الكرة الارضية من جزء كروي يحيط بمركز الارض ويسمى اللب core يتكون من مواد منصهرة ذات كثافة عالية وتبلغ درجة حرارته بين 1900الى 4150م. ويحيط بهذا الجزء غلاف يابس ياخذ شكل الكرة المجوفة يسمى بغلاف ( mantle ) ويتكون من مواد معدنية في حالة صلبة قد تطون اكثف من المواد المكونة لسطح الارض بمرة او مرتين.
وهذه صورة توضح تدرج طبقات الارض





اما القشرة الخارجية والتي تُسمى بالقشرة الارضية ( earth crust ) فتتكون من طبقة داخلية تسمى بالسيما(sima) مكونة من الصخور البازلتية الغنية السيليكا والمغنسيوم شبيهة بتلك المواد التي تطلقها البراكين تعلوها طبقة من مواد اقل كثافة تُسمى بالسيال (sial) او الطبقة الكرانيتية وقد سُميت بالسيال لانها غنية بالسيليكا والالمنيوم بالاضافة الى الطبقة الرسوبية الخارجية التي قد يصل سمكها الى عدة كيلومترات . ويسود الاعتقاد بان منصهر السيليكا او ما يُسمى بالصهير(magma) هو المكون الرئيس لطبقات الكرانيت والبازلت . وبين فترة واخرى تقذف المنصهرة الحمم البركانية اللافا(lava) على سطح الارض من فوهات البراكين.
لنأخذ رسم توضيحي على ما ذكرناه





*~الحقائق العلمية عن الارض في القران الكريم~*:
القران كتاب الله المعجز اودع الله فيه اصول علم كل شئ , وهو يتضمن الاحكام والشرائع والامثال والسنن التي تحكم الانفس والنظرة الشاملة للكون والحياة قال تعالى (وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِّكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ) (النحل 89)
وان الدارس لعلم الارض لابد وان يقف ويتأمل في الايات الكريمة التي ذكرت حقائق علمية عن الارض والكون ولم يكتشفها الا في السنوات الاخيرة وبأستخدام الدراسات الفضائية والجيولوجية. ونذكر فيما يلي بعض الامثلة عن هذه الحقائق::
1-الانزياح القاري:قال تعالى( وترى الجبال تحبها جامدة وهي تمر مر السحاب صُنع الله الذي اتقن كل شئ انه خبير بما تفعلون)(النمل88)
ان حركة الجبال تعود الى حركة الارض التي نتواجد عليها , جيث ان القشرة الارضية تطفو فوق طبقة الاوشحة الاعلى منها كثافة, وفي بداية القرن العشرين افترض العالم الالماني الفرد واغنران ان القارات كانت متلاصقة عند بداية تكونها ثم انجرفت بعد ذلك في اتجاهات مختلفة وبالتالي تفرقت وابتعدت عن بعضها
انظروا الشكل التالي:





ولم يدرك الجيولوجيون ان واغنر كان على حق الا في الثمانينيات القرن الماضي وبعد خمسين عاما على وفاته وبعد اكتشاف هذه الحقيقة في بداية القرن العشرين شرحها العلماء بما يأتي:
القشرة الارضية والقسم العلوي من الاوشحة مقسمات الى ستة صفائح اساية , ومجموعة اخرى اصغر , ووفقا للنظرية المسماة ( تشوه الصفائح) فان هذه الصفائح تنتقل في الارض حاملة معها القارات وقاع المحيطات, وحركة القارات هذه قد تم تقديرها ب 1-5 سنتمترات في السنة . وفيما تستمر الصفائح بالتنقل فانها سوف تحدث تغيرا في جيولوجية الارض ,فكل سنة على سبيل المثال يتسع المحيط الاطلسي قليلا
هنا صورة الكرة الارضية وقاراتها قديمة قبل حصول الانزياح القاري:





وهنا صورة للكرة الارضية وقاراتها حاليا تأملوا الفرق بعد حصول الانزياح ووصول الارض للشكل الحالي:




​ 

2- معدن الحديد:​ 





قال تعالى (ولقد ارسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وانزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط وانزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس وليعلم الله من ينصره ورسله بالغيب ان الله قوي عزيز)(الحديد25)
نقل عن علماء التفسير في هذه الاية قولهم بان الحديد مُنزل من السماء واستدلوا كذلك بالحديث المروي عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي اللع عنه عن النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام انه قال { انزل الله اربع بركات من السماء: الحديد, والنار, والماء, والملح }يقول خالق الكون ان الحديد لم يكن موجود في الارض فانزله الله من مجموعات اخرى غير المجموعة الشمسية 
لنستمع آخر الاكتشافات العلمية حول هذه الحقيقة:
يقول الدكتور استروخ من اشهر علماء وكالة ناسا للفضاء: لقد اجرينا ابحاثا كثيرة على معادن الارض وابحاثا معملية.. ولكن المعدن الوحيد الذي حيّر العلماء هو الحديد لكي تتحد ذراته وجزيئاته فهي بحاجة الى طاقة هائلة تبلغ اربع مرات مجموع الطاقة الموجودة في مجموعتنا الشمسية ولذلك فلا يمكن ان يكون الحديد قد تكون على الارض!...ولابد انه عنصر غريب وُفد الى الارض .. ولم يتكون فيها,, فلما ترجموا له معنى الاية قال: لايمكن ان يكون هذا الكلام من كلام البشر !!
ويعتقد علماء الفلك حاليا ان النيازك والشهب ما هي الا مقذوفات فلكية مختلفة الاحجام , تتألف من معدن الحديد وغيره, ولذلك كان معدن الحديد من اول المعادن التي عُرفت للانسانية على وجه الارض لانه يتساقط بصورة نقية من السماء على شكل نيازك. ويتساقط في كل عام الالف النيازك والشهب على كوكب اارض​ 





​ 

ومن هذا الشرح العلمي تتبين لنا دقة الوصف القرآني(أنزلنا الحديد) . ولكن ما هو البأس الشديد وماهي المنافع التي اشار اليها القرآن بقوله ( فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس)
؟؟
لقد وجد علماء الكيمياء ان معدن الحديد هو اكثر المعادن ثباتا ولم يتوصل العلم الى الان من اكتشاف معدن له خواص الحديد في بأسه وقوته ومرونته وشدة تحمله للضغط وهو ايضا اكثر المعادن كثافة حيث تصل كثافته الى 7874كم^3وهذا يفيد الارض في حفظ توازنها كما يُعتبر الحديد الذي يُشكل 35% من مكونات الارض اكثر العناصر مغناطيسية وذلك لحفظ جاذبيتها.
في واقع الامر لم تعرف البشرية اهمية الحديد الصناعية الا في القرن الثامن عشر اي بعد نزول القرآن بأثني عشر قرنا! 
ونختم كلامنا عن الحديد بالاشارة الى توافق عددي عجيب ذكره الدكتور زغلول النجار وهو من كبار علماء الجيولوجيا في العالم حيث نبّهه احد اساتذة الكيمياء في استراليا ان رقم سورة الحديد يُوافق الوزن الذري لمعدن الحديد وهو ( 56) بينما يُوافق رقم آية الحديد العدد الذري لمعدن الحديد وهو (26)
فسبحان من علّم محمدا عليه الصلاة والسلام كل هذه الحقائق العلمية .! 
انـــــــــــه خالق الاكون جل في علاه​ 


3- الزلازل:




​

قال تعالى(واذا زُلزلت الارض زلزالها* واخرجت الارض اثقالها* وقال الانسان ما لها)(سورة الزلزلة)
تصف لنا هذه الاية بعض مشاهد قيام الساعة والتي من مشاهدها الزلزال العظيم الذي سوف ينتاب الكرة الارضية يوم القيامة. وكلمة اذا هنا تجمع ما بين معنى الظرفية والمباغتة والمفاجئة , وذلك لأن الزلازل تتم بدون علم الناس وبدون سابق انذار, فيصف سبحانه اهوال هذا اليوم حيث تُخرج الارض اثقالها من باطنها الى سطحها الخارجي.​ 





​ 
لقد اجمع المفسرين تقريبا بأن المقصود بجملة ( واخرجت الارض اثقالها) انما يقصد به بعث وخروج الموتى من اجداثهم ويرافق ذلك خروج الكنوز المدفونة تحت الارض , وأيا كان التفسير فان من الامور المعروفة أن حدوث الزلازل العادي سبب من اسباب صعود مواد الارض الباطنية العميقة الى سطح الارض وما تجدد البراكين بسبب حدوث الزلازل الا شاهدا حي على ما ذكرنا.وهذه الزلازل العادية التي عاشها الانسان خلال وجوده على الارض قد ادت الى قتل ملايين من البشر والى تبدلات ملحوظة في مظهر التضاريس,وعملت على صعود كميات كبيرة من الصخور الباطنية نحو السطح,فما بالك بزلزلة يوم القيامة التي ستنال كامل الارض وليس مناطق محدودة كما هو الامر حاليا,وكيف يتم نسف الجبال والبحار وكيف تحمل الارض والجبال وتُدك دكة واحدة, فهل من المعقول ان يحدث مثل هذا الواقع المرعب وتتبدل الارض غير الارض كما جاء في البيان الالهي ولا تخرج الارض اثقالها الباطنية وتدفع بصخورها المصهورة العالية الكثافة الى سطح الارض الخارجية فتمتد الارض مدا,لقد اشار القرآن الكريم في هذه الايات الى حقيقة علمية كبيرة وهي اخراج الارض لأثقالها وكأن اثقال الارض مخبوءة في داخلها فيوم القيامة تخرج هذه الاثقال الى سطحها وهذا دليل اختلال في القوانين التي تُشير الى نهاية الدنيا, ولقد كشف العلم عن صدق هذه الاية القرآنية وتوافقها مع ما توصل اليه علم الجيولوجيا وطبقات الارض
يقول العلماء انه اذا فحصنا طبقات الارض من طبقة القشرة الى النواة يزداد الوزن النوعي الكثافة للصخور حيث تزداد نسبة المركبات الحاوية على عنصر الحديد وأكاسيده المختلفة وذلك مع اقترابنا من النواة . وتزايد الكثافة مرده اساسا الى امرين هما:
1- تزايد الضغط فكلما تعمقنا داخل الارض 
2-عمليات الفرز الثقلي بسبب الحرارة العالية في نواة الارض ومركزها 
لذا فعندما تقع زلزلة الساعة التي ستستمر طويلا لابد من ان تندفع كميات كبيرة من الطبقات الباطنية العميقة ذات الوزن النوعي الكبير الى السطح الخارجي
وهذا تفسير للآية الكريمة ( واخرجت الارض اثقالها)
حيث ان الوزن النوعي للارض يرتفع كلما تعمقنا اكثر فيها لتمركز الحديد واكاسيده المختلفة مع قليل من النيكل وكبريت الحديد​ 
وختاما لموضوعنا لا يسعنا الا ان نقول ذلك كله احد وجوه اعجاز القران الكريم الذي كشف هذه الحقائق العلمية في حين ان العلم الحديث لم يستطع اكتشافها الا مؤخرا.​ 
.
.
_._
_الى هنا اتوقف _
_فأتمنى انكم استفدتم واستمتعم بعظيم خلقة واعجاز كتابه_​ 
_اختكم في الله\مهندسة للابد



_​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 سبتمبر 2009)

منقول من قسم الهندسة المدنية الى قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم



 ملتقى المهندسين العرب > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 *الجيولوجيا الهندسية وتأريخ الارض *


----------



## مهندسة للابد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> منقول من قسم الهندسة المدنية الى قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم




شكرا اختي وضعتيه بمكانه المناسب



​


----------



## مهندس البيرقدار (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الجميل ... استمتعت في قرائته كثيرا


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ميه ميه..........................................


----------



## مهندسة للابد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس البيرقدار & mnci
شاكرة مروركما وان شاء الله استفدتوا



​


----------



## أبو هارون (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا كثيرا موضوع مميز والصور روعة


----------



## مهندسة للابد (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وجزاك بمثله اخي ابو هارون.,كل التوفيق​


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يبرك بجهود الخيرين وينور عقولهم


----------



## مهندسة للابد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد البو فريحة قال:


> الله يبرك بجهود الخيرين وينور عقولهم



اللهم اميــــــــن ,. ويُبارك فيكم وينير دروبكم اخي محمد​


----------



## زهــور (27 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله ولله في خلقه شؤون​ 



> قال تعالى (ولقد ارسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وانزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط وانزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس وليعلم الله من ينصره ورسله بالغيب ان الله قوي عزيز)(الحديد25)


 

قرأت التحليل العلمي لهذه الآية أكثر من مرة وانبهرت سبحان الباري​ 


عزيزتي المهندسة ​


أنار الله قلبك بنور الإيمان 

ياريت لو تملكي معلومات ايضا عن الإعجاز في علوم الأرض تزيدينا منها
لي عودة بإذن الله​​


----------



## مهندسه بنت مهندس (28 سبتمبر 2009)

قراءت بعضا من موضوعك
لي عوده للتتمه بس الشكر مسبق 
موضوعك مميز ورائع


----------



## مهندسة للابد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## مهندسة للابد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

زهــور قال:


> سبحان الله ولله في خلقه شؤون​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اهلا اهلا ومرحبا بالزهور




وانار قلبكِ بنوره 
ان شاء الله سأبحث اليوم عن موضوع مفيد في علم الجيولوجيا
نورتي



​ 




> قراءت بعضا من موضوعك
> لي عوده للتتمه بس الشكر مسبق
> موضوعك مميز ورائع


يا مرحبا بالمهندسة ., اتمنى انك استفدتي مما قرأتيه
شرفتينــــــــا



​


----------



## مهندسة للابد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقة ما رأيت من ردود منكم شجعتني بان ابحث لكم في علم الجيولوجيا من المزيد من المعلومات فاليوم جئت لكم باعجاز آخر من اعجاز القران الكريم وارتباطه بعلم الجيولوجيا




ولكن هذه المرة سيكون عن الشمس والقمر وتفسير قد لا تعرفه في الفرق بين كلمتي النور والضياء
فلنبدأ




::بسم الله::
:
:​ 
ضياء الشمس ونور القمر:
لقد فرّق العزيز الحكيم في الايه الكريمة ( هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نورا) بين اشعة الشمس والقمر
فسمى الاولى ضياء والثانية نورا . واذا نحن فكرنا في استشارة قاموس عصري لما وجدنا جوابا شافيا للفرق بين الضوء الذي هو اصل الضياء والنور ., ولوجدنا أن تعريف الضوء هو النور الذي تدرك به حاسة البصر للمواد
واذا بحثنا عن معنى النور لوجدنا أن النور أصله من نار ينور نورا اي أضاء. فأكثر القواميس لا تُفرق بين النور والضوء بل تعتبرهما مرادفين لمعنى واحد, ولكن الخالق سبحانه وتعالى 
فرّق بينهما فهل يوجد سبب علمي لذلك؟؟​

دعونا نستعرض بعض الايات الاخرى التي تذكر اشعة الشمس والقمر.
فمثلا الايتين التاليتين ( وجعل القمر فيهن نورا وجعل الشمس سراجا) والاية الكريمة ( وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا* وجعلنا سراجا وهّاجا)
نجد ان الله تعالى شّبه الشمس مرة بالسراج الوهاج والسراج هو المصباح الذي يضئ اما بالزيت او بالكهرباء​ 
هذه صورة للشمس السراج الوهاج عن قرب​ 


 

أما اشعة القمر​





​ 
فقد اعاد الخالق تسميتها بالنور واذا نحن تذكرنا في هذا الصدد معلوماتنا المدرسية لوجدنا ان مصادر الضوء تُقسم الى نوعين: مصادر مباشرة كالشمس والنجوم والمصباح والشمعة وغيرها , ومصادر غير مباشرة كالقمر والكواكب . والاخيرة هي الاجسام التي تستمد نورها من مصدر آخر مثل الشمس ثم تعكسه علينا أما الشمس والمصباح فهما يشتركان في خاصية واحدة وهي أنهما يُعتبران مصدرا مباشرا للضوء ولذلك شبّه الخالق الشمس بالمصباح الوهاج ولم يُشبّه القمر في أي من الايات بمصباح​ 
وهذه صورة لضياء الشمس الواسع لجميـــــــــع الكواكب​ 




​ 
كذلك سمى ما تصدره الشمس من اشعة ضوءا أما القمر فلا يشترك معهما في هذه الصفة فالقمر مصدر مضئ غير مباشر للضوء فهو يعكس ضوء الشمس الينا فنراه ونرى اشعته التي سماها العليم الحكيم نورا​

ولزيادة المعلومات اليكم :
فيلما سينمائيا أعدته شركة امريكية عن الجهود الامريكية لغزو القمر _وعنوان هذا الفيلم ( خطوة عملاقة لاكتشاف جيولوجيا القمر)​


 

ومن اول الفيلم الى آخره يعرض كيف تمكن العلماء الامريكان من ان يكتشفوا أن القمر كان مشتعلا من قبل , وانه كان كتله مشتعلة ثم بردت .وكيف تدللوا على ذلك بأن ارسلوا اجهزة الى القمر لقياس الموجات واحدثوا موجات صوتية وتحركت الموجات في باطن القمر وان قلبه ما زال مشتعلا حتى الان واخذوا عينات الصخور من باطنه ومن المرتفعات ومن الجبال والوديان التي بالقمر . وحللوا ودرسوا فوصلوا الى النتيجة أن القمر كان يوما مشتعلا فقلت في نفسي احسن ما يكون عنوان لهذا قول الله جل علاه أو هو تفسير قول الله( وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة) (الاسراء13)​





​ 

قال علماء المسلمين منهم ابن عباس وغيره : آية الليل القمر وآية النهار الشمس أما ( فمحونا آية الليل) فقال لقد كان القمر يُضئ ثم مُحي ضوءه ( فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة) لذا يقول الله جل في علاه ( تبارك الذي جعل في السماء بروجا وجعل فيها سراجا وقمرا منيرا) لو كان هذا القران من عند محمد... من عند بشر لقال فيها: سراجين . سراج بالنهار وسراج بالليل . سراج حار وسراج بارد, ومن يكذبه ؟ ولكنه من عند العليم الحكيم قال : وجعل فيها سراجا أي الشمس وقمرا منيرا وذكر انارة القمر بعد ذكر السراج يدل على ان القمر يستنير بنور السراج فسبحاااااااانه العظيــــــــــم !!
سبحانه!
.
.​


_الى كل من قرأ والى الاخت زهور ان شاء الله _
_كانت هذه معلومات تفيد وتزيد مما تعرفونه عن الفرق بين الضياء والنور_
_اطيب الاوقات



_​


----------



## GeoOo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و نتمنى الكثير من المواضيع


----------



## رشيد الخولي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورة على المقالة الرائعة
و أدعوك للانضمام الى فريق تأسيس موسوعة الهندسة البترولية
و قد قمت بإضافة مقالتك إلى الموسوعة.


----------



## مهندسة للابد (30 سبتمبر 2009)

> جزاك الله خيرا و نتمنى الكثير من المواضيع



وجزااك بمثله اهلا وسهلا بك GeoOo ان شاء الله اقدم لكم كل ما هو مفيد







> مشكورة على المقالة الرائعة
> و أدعوك للانضمام الى فريق تأسيس موسوعة الهندسة البترولية
> و قد قمت بإضافة مقالتك إلى الموسوعة.



اهلا وسهلا اخي رشيد ., الشكر لله
اتشرف في الانضمام الى موسوعة الهندسة ولكن انا اختصاصي ليس هندسة بترول بل تصميم السدود والمشاريع المائية ., اخي هلا وضعت لي رابط الموسوعة التي ادرجت فيها مقالي لاطلع على محتواها 
وان شاء الله ساساهم معكم بهذه الموسوعة وباي باب منها
جزاكم كل خير على ما تبذلوه من خير



​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مشوق جدا وخاصة حينما يربط العلم مع الدين
فجزاك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## مهندسة للابد (30 سبتمبر 2009)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> موضوع مشوق جدا وخاصة حينما يربط العلم مع الدين
> فجزاك الله الف الف الف خير


 
اجمل شئ كما ذكرت ربط العلم بالدين 
والتطرق الى الاعجاز الالهي في كل امور الحياة
وجزاك بمثله اخي Badran Mohammed ووفقكم​


----------



## مهندسه بنت مهندس (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخيه

وزاد علمك 

وبارك في جهودك الخيره يا مهندسه للابد


----------



## مهندسة للابد (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسه بنت مهندس قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخيه
> 
> وزاد علمك
> 
> وبارك في جهودك الخيره يا مهندسه للابد


وفيكِ بارك الله يا مهندسه بنت مهندس
ولكِ مثل دعائك يا طيبة





على الرحب والسعة



​


----------



## أمال الجزائر (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

موضوع قيم جدا يا مهندسة للأبد، قرأته باستمتاع كبير و خاصة في جزئه المتعلق بالإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم

جزاك الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 

​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*ابنتي المهندسة .. مهندسة إلى الأبد .. بل باشمهندسة إلى الأبد*​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*معذرة لأنني كتبت ابنتي .. هذا لأن معظمكم في سن أولادي ، حيث إنني أبلغ من العمر 68 سنة.*​*لقد استمتعت واستفدت عند قراءتي لهذا الموضوع .. على الرغم بأنه بعيد كل البعد عن تخصصي ومجال عملي ، وأعجبني سردك وتسلسلك لفقراته ، وأضيف بأن إعجاز القرآن الكريم والذي أكتشفه العلماء بعد أكثر 1300 سنة أو 1400 سنة يؤكد عظمة القرآن الكريم ونحمد الله على ديننا الحنيف.*​*بارك الله فيك .. ومن نجاح إلى نجاح .. مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والتقدم دائما.*​*مع تحياتي ،،*​*د.أحمد زكي حلمي*​


----------



## مهندسة للابد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> موضوع قيم جدا يا مهندسة للأبد، قرأته باستمتاع كبير و خاصة في جزئه المتعلق بالإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم
> 
> جزاك الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


وعليـــــــــــكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاكِ بمثله وبارك فيكِ ,., اسعدني تواجدك امول



> مع احترامى الشديد للمهندسين فى مجال الجيولوجيا ولكن الجيولوجى الاصل فيه ان يكون من خريجى كليه العلوم وليس الهندسه
> والمهندس الجيولوجى لا يوجد فرق بينه وبين الجيولوجى بتاع العلوم
> واسالوا العاملين فى قطاع البترول


 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخونا وبكل طالب علم سواء كان في الجيولوجيا الهندسية او البترولية او غيرها من الكليات العلمية لا شئ مُهان
بوركت



​*



ابنتي المهندسة .. مهندسة إلى الأبد .. بل باشمهندسة إلى الأبد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معذرة لأنني كتبت ابنتي .. هذا لأن معظمكم في سن أولادي ، حيث إنني أبلغ من العمر 68 سنة.
لقد استمتعت واستفدت عند قراءتي لهذا الموضوع .. على الرغم بأنه بعيد كل البعد عن تخصصي ومجال عملي ، وأعجبني سردك وتسلسلك لفقراته ، وأضيف بأن إعجاز القرآن الكريم والذي أكتشفه العلماء بعد أكثر 1300 سنة أو 1400 سنة يؤكد عظمة القرآن الكريم ونحمد الله على ديننا الحنيف.
بارك الله فيك .. ومن نجاح إلى نجاح .. مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والتقدم دائما.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يا عمي احمد
وما اجمل من كلمة ابنتي!
بورك فيك وفي علمك شرفتنا يا استاذ



​*​​


----------



## alshangiti (24 نوفمبر 2009)

معلو مات مفيدة بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة للابد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

alshangiti قال:


> معلو مات مفيدة بارك الله فيك


 
وفيك بارك ,., اهلا ومرحبا


----------



## يوسف مرسلي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ابحث عن ملتقيات او ايام دراسية في دول وجامعات عربية خلال شهر ديسمبر2009. ارجو المساعدة وشكرا.
عنوان البريد:[email protected]


----------



## مهندسة للابد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

يوسف مرسلي قال:


> ابحث عن ملتقيات او ايام دراسية في دول وجامعات عربية خلال شهر ديسمبر2009. ارجو المساعدة وشكرا.
> عنوان البريد:[email protected]


 
عذرا اخونا يوسف 
اتمنى من يرفدك بمثل هذه الملتقيات
وفقكم الله​


----------



## GeoOo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورة على المجهود الرائع و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## م/غيلان (15 فبراير 2010)

موضوع روعه 
والاروع طريقه تقديمك


----------



## MAMDOUH ALDAW (15 فبراير 2010)

*تقديم رائع*

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندستنا العظيمة


----------



## مهندسة للابد (1 مارس 2010)

اهلا ومرحبا 
اسعدني تواجدكم
وبورك فيكم
العظمة لله .:. شرّفتونـــــــــــــأ ​


----------

